# Plumbing as a career.



## Jaken (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi everybody.
I've been thinking about getting into plumbing lately. I have a good job with good supervisors, and decent pay, but there is no challenge to it anymore.
To me it seems plumbing would require a healthy amount of physical and mental stress, so my days don't drag on so long. 
I've been looking into apprenticeship (in Canada), but figured I should ask some actual plumbers about the pros and cons of the trade first. Um, so what are some pros and cons of being a plumber?
How hard is it to get someone to apprentice you? I have almost no expierence in this trade. I'm also a rather small guy. I weigh 140 Lbs. A buddy told me that alot of people wouldn't take me seriously because of that which I guesse makes sense.
Is it worth leaving a decent secure job for this? I could almost double what I make now.
Any tips would be very welcomed.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Jaken,

Thanks for your interest it wanting to be in the plumbing trade, this site is for those already in the field, you can join www.diychatroom.com a sister site to this one for this kind of info, until then we ask you abide by the rules set on this site and not post here.

Your welcome to read all you like on here, once your in the program then come back and we will welcome you to this fine site.

Ron
Forum Moderaor


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Im a plumber in Canada, its tough to find someone to take you on. trust me you would most likely need a pre app course.

Being small doesnt matter, if you can lift 4 in cast on your own you will be fine, about 80lbs. Im use to be the same, but I started working out and it made a hugh difference.

Lastly, Figure out if this is something you really want to do, dont throw away your job on a possible whim. Sewage sucks, and you get dirty. You also tend to get wet time to time.


----------



## Jonny_H (Dec 18, 2009)

It wont always be hard to get into plumbing. The nature of the work is cyclical and you just happen to be coming in on a low point of the cycle. It will pick up again and to be honest, where I come from, it already is.

plumbing is a kick-ass job, but if you are coming from a desk job, be prepared to sweat, dig in the mud, and crawl around in spider infested crawlspaces...
but also be prepared for a fat payday.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

If you have the drive to succeed you'll be fine. I started my apprenticeship at 19 and worked/studied my butt of to get my J-cards by 23. I'm now 24 making very nice $$$. I've been trying to get into the commercial division at my company so I can eventually move up to a Foreman position, hopefully by the time I'm 26/27.

Like any other job, it's what you make of it and the type of person you are. I know plenty of lazy unmotivated plumbers much older than me making less $$$. Work hard, study hard, do quality work, and companies will throw money at you. You can do anything you want, you just have to want it bad enough :thumbsup:


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

at 140lbs you need to beef up a lil


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Its easy just go to work everyday and pay attention.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> at 140lbs you need to beef up a lil


I guess that depends on what you're doing. There have been many times I wished I was a 140 lb. ferret to get into some of the tight spaces I've been in.




Paul


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

You'll be fine with your weight class.
Brains beats braun hands down.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I guess that depends on what you're doing. There have been many times I wished I was a 140 lb. ferret to get into some of the tight spaces I've been in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:laughing:I am that ferret and its not at all as it is cracked up to be:laughing: There has been many times, where I would like to say "I just can't get in there".

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Some of you need to rethink what your saying.

If your not strong enough you wont have a job, first 3-6 months is packing pipe. You have to pull your own weight, plus 50lbs in your case.

LEARN AS FAST AS YOU CAN! thats my best advice. 

Its not easy to get into trades unless you have a connection, I barely got in and I wasnt FOS (frest off the street)

I busted my pipe wrench for 3 yrs with the same company and I have yet to see any reward except I worked 6 months longer then most, then they laid me off for 6 because my mom wanted to take a vacation and drag me along. They could of brought me right back. 

If you have any questions ask me, Im in canada so Im sure I can help you out.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> :laughing:I am that ferret and its not at all as it is cracked up to be:laughing: There has been many times, where I would like to say "I just can't get in there".
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


I'm going to start a company with an entire staff of "Little People" trained in plumbing to hire out to business with tight spots to access.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Jaken said:


> I weigh 140 Lbs.


 
My right leg weighs as much as you. (Weighing in at 377lbs)


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Jaken said:


> Hi everybody.
> I've been thinking about getting into plumbing lately. I have a good job with good supervisors, and decent pay, but there is no challenge to it anymore. <snip>
> 
> Plumbing as a career, all these posts -- good advice.
> ...


----------



## Jaken (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for all the advice.
Is there any place I can go in Canada to find someone to apprentice or do I just go employers and fill out applications?

I try to beef up a little more. I ate myself stupid the last year and managed to gain about 10 pounds.


----------

